# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  Everyone Who Hasn't Posted in the CodeBank Before PLEASE Read

## brad jones

Please read http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...hreadid=230611 before posting to the CodeBank.

Thanks.

----------

